# Using setpci to enable disabled port

## omann0

Has anyone here used setpci before?

On my compaq presario r4025 my internal wireless card is controlled through acpi. Instead of changing that I think it would be easier to simply enable the irq port so I can access the card

dmesg output

```

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:02.0 disabled

ndiswrapper: probe of 0000:03:02.0 failed with error -22

```

http://www.linux.com/howtos/Modem-HOWTO-6.shtml#pci_enabled

Following this guide I located the vendor id and device id.

However when I run setpci it simply displays the setpci help, so I figure it must be a syntax error.

this is the command I am entering...

```
setpci -vD 14e4:4320 command=101
```

Can anyone help?

Also once I get this working what is the best way to run this command at boot, before my ndiswrapper module is loaded?

Thanks!

----------

## didymos

Try 

```

setpci -vD -d 4e4:4320 command=101

```

The "-D" means demo mode. I.e., a test before you actually alter a register. "-d" tells setpci what device to alter.

Remove "-D" to actually send the command to the device

----------

## omann0

that didnt work, it is still just displaying the help

----------

## didymos

That's odd. There was a typo in my last post, but even so,  you should have gotten this:

```

setpci: Warning: No devices selected for `command=101'

```

OK, try this:

```

setpci -s 03:02.0 command=101

```

If that doesn't work, then something is wrong with the setpci binary.  You might unmerge pciutils, then re-emerge it; but first, run update-pciids and see what happens. I'm pretty sure it won't help, but it won't hurt either.

----------

